# Something positive from my rep....



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

So I got home yesterday and found a letter in my mail box from the House of Representatives. Although it isn't much, at least it was a little more personal than some of the responses I have heard about.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

at least you have hope


----------



## connorwho (Aug 21, 2007)

I wish I could vote for that guy! It is refreshing to see someone who is willing to take time to personally reflect on the issues he is involved with and be willing to dig deeper and truly see the serious flaws with this legislation.


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

At least one person doesn't have their head up their...well...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Finally a politician with a clue. Let's see how long he lasts...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for contacting them...we need to keep this up


----------

